# time counter



## georgB (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem time-counter für eine homepage. Die Suche habe ich natürlich schon verwendet, dort auch Zeit-counter gefunden (die würden auch funktionieren), aber die zählen alle zu einem vorgegebenen Datum bzw. eine vorgegebene Zeit in sec. herunter.
Ich würde aber eine Lösung suchen, bei man selbst auf der Homepage einstellen kann, wieviel sec/min er herunterzählen soll bzw. auf eine angegebene Uhrzeit counten soll.
Ist so etwas mit Javascript überhaupt sinnvoll möhlich?
Gibt es da tutorials oder ansatzweise Lösungen dafür? Meine Kenntnisse in Html usw. sind leider nicht so toll... Evtl. würde ich auch Freewere/Shareware dafür verwenden, hab aber dafür nur Programme zu download gefunden - ich will es aber auf einer homepage haben, sodass alle user es verwenden könne, ohne extra ein Programm downloaden zu müssen.

Über Hilfe/Ratschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Georg


----------



## Fabian H (27. Januar 2004)

Das nächste mal bitte nach _countdown_ suchen.

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
    <head>
        <meta http-equiv="Content-type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
        <title>Countdown in Sekunden</title>

        <script type="text/javascript">
        function countDown()
        {
            oOldDate = new Date();
            oNewDate = new Date();
            oNewDate.setHours(18);   // Stunden
            oNewDate.setMinutes(0);  // Minuten
            oNewDate.setSeconds(0);      // normalerweise immer null
            oNewDate.setMilliseconds(0); // auch null

            iDiff = Math.round((oNewDate.getTime() - oOldDate.getTime()) / 1000);

            if (iDiff < 0) {
                iDiff = 0;
            }

            window.document.getElementById("Time").innerHTML = String(iDiff);

            setTimeout("countDown();", 1000);
        }
        </script>
    </head>
    <body onLoad="countDown();">
        <h1>Countdown in Sekunden</h1>
        Noch <span id="Time"></span> Sekunden bis 18:00 Uhr
    </body>
</html>
```


----------

